# How important is silica?



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

How important is silica to the health of grass? Does it actually increase the strength and rigidity of turf? If so, I may be interested in adding some to my fertilizer program.

I've seen a few pieces of information here and there that suggest it may be a good supplement for grass. Unfortunately, my soil tests don't include results for silica. My lawn gets a good bit of traffic, so anything that might help is something I'm willing to consider.


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

I recently found this study from Auburn University:

https://www.golfindustryshow.com/docs/librariesprovider6/2019-documents/2019-free-sessions/monday/turf-solutions-everything-but-the-kitchen-sink/the-role-of-silicon-in-turfgrass-management-by-beth-guertal-phd.pdf?sfvrsn=203fe33e_2

What do y'all think?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have used Sili-K for about half a season 2 years ago and I want to say it did seem to help a little. I probably still have about 4 gallons of it left and I plan to use it on my TifGrand once I get it installed. The stuff isn't cheap and I had to call the company and buy it directly from them. They were super nice and helpful when I called but I had to buy 2 x 2.5 gallon jugs, I don't remember the price as I am at work right now but if I remember when I get home I will check.

I think the stuff works but I don't thinks it's a game changer and you might not see any difference in the lawn unless you have a very discerning eye or you know your turf very well. I bought it to strengthen the Bermuda as I was getting a lot of dollar spot so I was hoping it would help fight against that to some degree. Once I decided to replace the lawn last year I didn't want to waste it on it so I decided to hold on to it for the new lawn. I do remember having some issues with when mixing it with some things but can't remember what it was, so I guess I will have to go through that whole process again.


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I have used Sili-K for about half a season 2 years ago and I want to say it did seem to help a little. I probably still have about 4 gallons of it left and I plan to use it on my TifGrand once I get it installed. The stuff isn't cheap and I had to call the company and buy it directly from them. They were super nice and helpful when I called but I had to buy 2 x 2.5 gallon jugs, I don't remember the price as I am at work right now but if I remember when I get home I will check.
> 
> I think the stuff works but I don't thinks it's a game changer and you might not see any difference in the lawn unless you have a very discerning eye or you know your turf very well. I bought it to strengthen the Bermuda as I was getting a lot of dollar spot so I was hoping it would help fight against that to some degree. Once I decided to replace the lawn last year I didn't want to waste it on it so I decided to hold on to it for the new lawn. I do remember having some issues with when mixing it with some things but can't remember what it was, so I guess I will have to go through that whole process again.


Sili-K looks like a great option since I need potassium as well. Two other products I have seen are Subvert Silica and Grigg Tuff Turf. What I don't understand is that the Grigg product only contains a very small fraction of silicon dioxide (0.015%), which is very little in comparison to these other two. The Subvert option is 10% silicon dioxide, and then of course, the Sili-K is 21%.

Sili-K looks like an excellent option as long as it isn't cost prohibitive.


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

Here is another alternative I found from Kelp4Less:

https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/soluble-silica/

It's relatively inexpensive. I wonder if this might be worth trying. Anyone ever use it before?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Tide said:


> Here is another alternative I found from Kelp4Less:
> 
> https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/soluble-silica/
> 
> It's relatively inexpensive. I wonder if this might be worth trying. Anyone ever use it before?


I went that route first with the stuff from Kelp4less and it does not dissolve in water very well at all and ended up returning it.

I found my receipt for the Sili-K and it was $360 delivered for 5 gallons which will last me quite a few years. Since I haven't really used it a whole bunch, I can't really say whether it is worth it or not but I wouldn't recommend anyone buying it unless you have a top tier lawn and are looking for something to tweak your lawn a little. I would just focus on getting your Macros and Micros right before exploring this avenue. I think I kind of bought it in haste and wish I would have thought through it a little more.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Ive used this product for when my tire tracks were laying my fescue over. My wife has been using it in her cutflower arrangements esp with hydrangeas and peonies, and the label doesn't really say anything about foliar spraying application rates ... but I've used 5mL/1000 in lots of carrier (2gal+) because I assumed it was a root-absorbing nutrient. That SillK label is a good reference. 
Btw it's very solution pH sensitive so make sure you're as neutral to alkaline as you can be.

Silica Bloom hydroponic/Soil nutrients 53.2% 1L

Here's their website. Consider using the TLF Amazon affiliate link if you pull the trigger on it, they have it for a good price. 
https://bloomyellowbottles.us/products/bloom-silca

Edit: a non-academic write up on silica in cannabis plants. I'm assuming the information may be transferable, albeit for different purposes. Nonetheless, the dude seemed knowledgeable on it. 
https://www.dudegrows.com/use-silica-cannabis-garden/


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

Excellent advice above. I will look into the Bloom Yellow Bottles stuff since I don't think I need very much of it.

I agree with what you said, @Mightyquinn, about how a lot of silica products might not be a great return on investment.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Mr Knorr has a new silica that may be worth checking out.

https://ryanknorrlawncare.com/product/strongorr/


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Wiley said:


> Mr Knorr has a new silica that may be worth checking out.
> 
> https://ryanknorrlawncare.com/product/strongorr/


That stuff is $200 a gallon and only 10% Silica


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Wiley said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Knorr has a new silica that may be worth checking out.
> ...


That looks almost identical to the Subvert offering:

https://subvertnpk.com/product/depth-silica/


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

isn't subvert creating some product for Ryan? I know of the triple-18... maybe even this. 
Same thing, different marketing channels I guess. Sharing the love. I like it.


----------



## koeni082 (Nov 12, 2020)

I just bought a gallon of this stuff for $35, but haven't tried it yet: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TDSEHMW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

It's 10% Silica. The directions for foliar applications don't line up with the Sili-K directions so I plan to start low and go up from there. We'll see...


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Tide said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Wiley said:
> ...


I mean it was a private label from some manufacturer. These youtube guys aren't starting companies to formulate their own. Looks to be from Subvert like you said.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

koeni082 said:


> I just bought a gallon of this stuff for $35, but haven't tried it yet: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TDSEHMW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1
> 
> It's 10% Silica. The directions for foliar applications don't line up with the Sili-K directions so I plan to start low and go up from there. We'll see...





corneliani said:


> ... but I've used 5mL/1000 in lots of carrier (2gal+) because I assumed it was a root-absorbing nutrient. That SillK label is a good reference.
> Btw it's very solution pH sensitive so make sure you're as neutral to alkaline as you can be.
> 
> Silica Bloom hydroponic/Soil nutrients 53.2% 1L
> ...


Pulled the trigger on the silica purchase from above.



Are there any other precautions or recommendations on applying silica? Carrier rate? Tank mix: nitrogen, iron, adjuvant, fungicide?

I was planning on a similar rate AI like other silica products recommendations of .0177 - .0354 AI.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

The one I received seems to only have 21.2% K2O and 31% Si. 

Missing the 53.2% potassium silicate marking in the front. :?


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Pulled the trigger on the silica purchase from above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ended up getting some as well. I previously tried tank mixing it with Subvert MFT and it turned into a mess as the chemical solidified into a rock salt-like substance. Ever since then, I've been spraying it by itself at the 2 oz. per thousand square feet rate about every two weeks. I can't really tell if it's doing much, though.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm waiting on a shipment from kelp4less. I'll try just about anything to stop these fungus diseases from tearing up my st Augustine. Another poster said it didn't mix good so I'm going to try to mix it in hot water first. Those other prices listed are outta this world.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> I'm waiting on a shipment from kelp4less. I'll try just about anything to stop these fungus diseases from tearing up my st Augustine. Another poster said it didn't mix good so I'm going to try to mix it in hot water first. Those other prices listed are outta this world.


What's your planned dilution ratio on the Silica from Kelp4Less? I don't remember the amount I was trying to dilute in hot water but that stuff just didn't play well.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting on a shipment from kelp4less. I'll try just about anything to stop these fungus diseases from tearing up my st Augustine. Another poster said it didn't mix good so I'm going to try to mix it in hot water first. Those other prices listed are outta this world.
> ...


I'll follow kelp4less mixing rates
Mix ½ to one (1) tsp. with one (1) gallon of water.
I'll get the total amount needed for my lawn mix it in a gallon of hot water then transfer that to my trailer sprayer.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Good luck, I think I was mixing way more than that in a gallon of water.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

I don't mean to sound obtuse or anything, but since silica is SiO2, which is sand, and playsand is like a gazillion percent silica, is this kind of a really expensive way to topdress?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Darth_V8r said:


> I don't mean to sound obtuse or anything, but since silica is SiO2, which is sand, and playsand is like a gazillion percent silica, is this kind of a really expensive way to topdress?


Never knew this


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Darth_V8r said:


> I don't mean to sound obtuse or anything, but since silica is SiO2, which is sand, and playsand is like a gazillion percent silica, is this kind of a really expensive way to topdress?


I don't think plant uptake is good unless its applied via foliar spray.


----------

